

IBM Offers Up Jeopardy Winner "Watson" To Startups - mindcrime
http://wraltechwire.com/ibm-to-offer-up-jeopardy-winner-watson-to-software-startups/12452222/

======
sgt101
When will this actually appear? Seriously...

~~~
mindcrime
I don't know, but I'm really curious to see what they come up with, and what
the business model will be. Is this the advent of "Watson As A Service" WaaS,
as it were?

Or maybe the beginnings of The Matrix? :-)

